# Which Wyndham Resort To Stay At On Island Of Kauai



## kev5982 (Feb 11, 2011)

I have a friend that wants to visit Hawaii in October and was thinking of the island of Kauai because it seemed more laid back, any ideas.


----------



## siesta (Feb 11, 2011)

there are reviews in the tug resort database, keep in mind though that you are not limited to the wyndhams as 143k points plus exchange fee will get you a 1br in prime time through RCI.  And since you are VIP, you can book instantly without having to first deposit points into RCI.  I would definitely consider this as an option, not only it will cost you less points, but you could potentially put your friend in nicer accomodations.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 11, 2011)

I think the key issue here is what part of Kauai do they want to stay on?

North Kauai (Princeville) is green and lush - and gets more rain.

Mid-island (Lihue - Kapa'a) is centrally located for access to other areas, and has more dining and shopping options.

South Kauai (Poipu area) is dryer - more sunny days - but not as lush and green.

If they are going in the summer - the rain is less of an issue, but in the winter, Princeville can be MUCH rainier.


----------



## smuook (Feb 11, 2011)

I've stayed Wyndham Bali Hai, Princeville and although we had a great stay, I would stay near Lihue if we go again.  Princeville is remote and tucked up in the northern portion of the island.  If you just want to get away from it all, then Princeville would be a good choice.  Take a ride west on 560 and you will find quite a few hidden treasure beaches on the way to Haena park.  We actually drove from Princeville to Waimea Canyon (a must see) and it was a long ride there all the way around the island.  After spending the day sightseeing, it was a painful ride back to our resort in Princeville.  There are also few dining choices near Princeville.   Lihue is definitely the best place to set a base camp to set out from.  Kauai is all about getting out of the resort and viewing the island imo.  Enjoy.


----------



## smuook (Feb 11, 2011)

Here's some teaser photos...

Waimea Canyon





Valley closer to Wailua





View from road near Princeville


----------



## kev5982 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the help, I know they want to go in October.


----------



## linsj (Feb 13, 2011)

Another vote for Lihue since it's centrally located and close to the airport (easy to find if you land after dark). I own at Kauai Beach Villas and highly recommend this property.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 13, 2011)

I own there too, and I understand that you can specify an ocean front unit when you trade with RCI.


----------



## siesta (Feb 13, 2011)

denise, I know you can specify view designation booking with wyndham points internally, but I don't think you can do that via RCI.


----------



## kev5982 (Feb 14, 2011)

If I use my points and book with RCI through the online site, the only resort I can book is Banyan Harbor. Its 224,000 points for a two bedroom.


----------



## kev5982 (Feb 14, 2011)

I can book the four resorts in Princeville with RCI also. Th Kauai Beach Villas has to be booked it looks like with my Wyndham points. It would be around 300,000 points, it looks like the units go quickly. I like to book in the discounted period, but I don't think there will be any left.


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Feb 14, 2011)

When we booked Kauai Beach Villas 3 years ago, we had to do it the very first day at the 10 month window. We were lucky to get a 2BR in July!
We stayed in building G (G-17) It was Ocean Front. The rooms are just ok, nothing special. It is an older resort. However,that ocean view both when enjoying coffee in the morning, and relaxing on the balcony atnight was incredible!-Deb


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 14, 2011)

siesta said:


> denise, I know you can specify view designation booking with wyndham points internally, but I don't think you can do that via RCI.



I don't have Wyndham points so I am not sure how that works, but I know that non-Wyndham owners can book KBV using points (not points light.)


----------



## linsj (Feb 15, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> I don't have Wyndham points so I am not sure how that works, but I know that non-Wyndham owners can book KBV using points (not points light.)



I added three nights to the front of my KBV reservation this year by exchanging Hilton points through RCI. I was hoping to get put in the same oceanfront unit (view I own), so I wouldn't have to move; but that didn't happen. Was given a lagoon view, though, instead of the parking lot.


----------

